# My 1969 Ariens 10970



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Since it's a beautiful day outside I thought I'd share my 1969 model 10970. It's my first snowblower and I'm pretty sure it will be a keeper.

The engine and augers ran great when I purchased her, so all it really needed was a cosmetic restore. I am still in the process, it needs a few more coats of orange (thats why some logos are taped over) and to touch up the engine where the bolts scuffed going back on. Overall so far I am a very happy Ariens owner and can't wait for the first big snowstorm. 

I just want to say I don't work for Click it and stick it but I did purchase all the new decals on my blower from them and they are perfectly identical to the originals. If you are looking for decals I highly recommend them. 

I hope you enjoy the pictures.

Before:









After:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Real nice work! A true American Classic and like you said, you won't likely ever need another!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you do good work sir


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't work for them either, but I agree completely. Clickitandstickit.com is awesome. In addition to what he already has, I have send him a bunch of pictures of decals over the last two years and he recreates them perfectly. Great quality product and service. A big resource for anyone who wants to restore and old piece of machinery. He even will put you model and serial number on the ID tags if you ask him. 
And your blower is looking great!!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Ray that's good to know, I tried to keep the original stickers where I ever I could. Maybe someday I'll get him to replace my model number sticker.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks 69! Do you have any pictures of yours available? Would love to compare, what model do you have?

Also sscotsman if you want to use my pictures for your site feel free. I noticed you don't have a 1969 on page 5.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

rnaude, there are some pictures of my 69 on pg6 of the gallery. It had the original 5hp when I got it but two yrs a go when we had no snow and I was board. I put a used 9.5 briggs on it that I won on ebay for I think $100. I also put new snow hog tire's on it.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah my 1969 has the optional big tires frome Carlisle? I believe. I'll be using her for sure in the next few days. I'm not sure if I want to put chains on it yet, I'll give it a few storms to see how'she does.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

First snowstorm for the old girl and she ate it up! Threw snow over my neighbors fence which was 15ft away!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats very cool! 
how did you make the animated gif with the snow?
Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks!

My phone did that. Something google has called "auto-awesome" in it's photo gallery. It takes pictures and adds things like snow, twinkles, rain, etc..


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Super job on the restoration! Great tip on the decals.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing transformation! Well done!


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Thats AWESOME. The coolest thing is I remember having one of those back at home. I was just 8 in 1969 but when I was 12 and 13 a good snowstorm and a school closing meant close to 100 bucks for a kid willing to clean driveways. I got 6 bucks next door, 8 across the street, and there were some $10 larger drives down the road. I was out there all day with that very machine.

Great job on the restoration. looks great.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

YEAH Fairfield !!:blush: I sure wish I had one of those SB when I was a kid Maybe that's why my back aches so much LOL! 

Beautiful restore job r241 on that 69! I think I just acquired a 69 also
model 10970 I posted that I thought it was a 70's.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

+++++1 Great work


----------

